# Nuclear Strike 5



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

let the games begin. The time has come to blast another Puffer w/ a Nuclear Blast that will send him into a blood bathed coma. You know the drill. Sign the dotted line & intel will be sent shortly before launch. Depending on how fast the list fills up it could be next week it could be a couple. Looking forward to another great turnout guys. Great Job on Strikes 1-4. :tu Now that the big dogs have been handled it's start to bombing everyone else. :twisted:

1. Sarge
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

1. Sarge
2.andrprosh
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

havent missed one yet and dont plan on missing one anytime soon

1. Sarge
2.andrprosh
3.kapathy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. the_brain
4.kapathy (fine ian steal my number 3 spot)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

wow this is crawling at an alarming rate. Bump it up!! Come on, let's nail someone! I know more of you guys are up for a mass bombing. :tu


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6.
7.
8.
9.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll play...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

i have some things that need a good home..
1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8.
9.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

i have some things that need a good home..
1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.

(she's standing right next to me but can't login right now)


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ruh row wonder who the victim will be????


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

does the list really stop at 9? i dont think so...never was a limit before.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

grrr gr grr grrrr gr grr

zilla's back from ol' lady wainwright's,and once again the chocolate chips are missing from my cookies!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

you had me at "blood-bathed coma"...I dunno what that is, but it sounds like fun:clap2:

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98 
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

shuckins said:


> grrr gr grr grrrr gr grr
> 
> zilla's back from ol' lady wainwright's,and once again the chocolate chips are missing from my cookies!


well you know it wasn't me. I'm like Cookie Monster. I eat the whole dam thing. Maybe it was Kapathy? I hear he's a chocolate chip thief. :laugh:


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't done one of these before, so I don't exactly know what I'm getting into. But if it gives me an excuse to bomb someone, I'm all for it! 





1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98 
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Pianoman178 said:


> I haven't done one of these before, so I don't exactly know what I'm getting into. But if it gives me an excuse to bomb someone, I'm all for it!


Ditto.

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98 
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Pianoman178 said:


> I haven't done one of these before, so I don't exactly know what I'm getting into. But if it gives me an excuse to bomb someone, I'm all for it!


*Brain:* It's easy, we sign up, Sarge aims, and we launch...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Sarge said:


> well you know it wasn't me. I'm like Cookie Monster. I eat the whole dam thing. Maybe it was Kapathy? I hear he's a chocolate chip thief. :laugh:


you must be the younger sibling...so quick to point fingers.....tattle tale!!!!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98 
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57 
15. The Ninja!


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been slackin on the bombing lately. Sign me up.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* It's easy, we sign up, Sarge aims, and we launch...


and as always, the mouse forgets to mention the best part...something gets destroyed.










MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

I love devastation.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> I love devastation.


what's not to love?...mushroom clouds are purdy.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98 
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57 
15. The Ninja!
16. SoCalOCMatt

:evil:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhh love seeing a list of heavy hitters...... boom so big its gonna echo


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> ahhhh love seeing a list of heavy hitters...... boom so big its gonna echo


gonna echo...gonna echo....gonna echo.....


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

WOW! This ought to be interesting!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

What the hell....why not :dunno:

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57
15. The Ninja!
16. SoCalOCMatt
17. E Dogg


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Lordy - you guys are brutal.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Lordy - you guys are brutal.


"brutal" is such an ugly word, Brian..I prefer "enthusiastically vicious", myself.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Can i be added.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bump it up, knock em down, you guys are the baddest bunch of brothers blazing cigars all around. 

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57
15. The Ninja!
16. SoCalOCMatt
17. E Dogg 
18. maxlexi


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Has this been launched? I can't wait to see all the pictures loaded up here! It'll be insane!


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

In other words: This will be interesting


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oooooh Bjorn...who's bad...you's bad!


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> "brutal" is such an ugly word, Brian..I prefer "enthusiastically vicious", myself.


I like that, I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Need 30 minimum! Come on Puffers! Show your scales!

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57
15. The Ninja!
16. SoCalOCMatt
17. E Dogg
18. maxlexi 
19. reino


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Sarge, i am in on this!!!!!

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57
15. The Ninja!
16. SoCalOCMatt
17. E Dogg
18. maxlexi 
19. reino
20. stew


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Reino said:


> Need 30 minimum! Come on Puffers! Show your scales!


I think they're getting soft. I'm sure we'll hit 30 eventually and be able to launch. At least I'd hope. :tu


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Reporting for duty Sargent!

1. Sarge
2. andrprosh
3. kapathy
4. the_brain
5. Staxed
6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post
7. Shortfuse
8. Priorwomanmarine
9.tmmedic20
10. Danfish98
11. Vicini
12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd)
13. Pianoman178
14. Mcgreggor57
15. The Ninja!
16. SoCalOCMatt
17. E Dogg
18. maxlexi 
19. reino
20. stew
21. BigSarge


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

come on, more people = bigger boom.... bigger boom=more fun!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes the devastation could be enormous


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

priorwomanmarine said:


> Yes the devastation could be enormous


whaddya mean "could be", Linda.....have you seen some of the names on this list?...Shuckins....Big Sarge...4 members of the Legion of BOOM!!!...3 ZK....no city is safe from this group of maniacs.

okay, so there's a couple of Squids along for comic effect..no list is perfectound:ound:ound:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

1. Sarge 2. andrprosh 3. kapathy 4. the_brain 5. Staxed 6. Shuckins or Zilla not sure who typed that post 7. Shortfuse 8. Priorwomanmarine 9.tmmedic20 10. Danfish98 11. Vicini 12. The Herfabomber(ouirknotamuzd) 13. Pianoman178 14. Mcgreggor57 15. The Ninja! 16. SoCalOCMatt 17. E Dogg 18. maxlexi 19. reino 20. stew 21. BigSarge
22. Belligerent Cupcake


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

what do you know... we just might make it 30 & drop bombs by Feb 6. Awesome! :tu Poor sucker won't know what hit him. :laugh:


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Re-enforce the bunkers men...it's gonna be a long night. He He


----------



## UTKhodgy (Jan 4, 2012)

Whoa, organized a 22 person free-standing bomb militia in no time. *off to find the Nuclear Strike 1-4 threads*


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

It's in the mail.

9101 9010 5074 4244 xxxx xx....


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Pianoman178 said:


> It's in the mail.
> 
> 9101 9010 5074 4244 xxxx xx....


A premature launch! The Cold War has just turned hot! This is not a drill, repeat, _not_ a drill!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> A premature launch! The Cold War has just turned hot! This is not a drill, repeat, _not_ a drill!


on the contrary, Sir...today is the Launch Day.

target acquired...missile launched....survival?....don't make me laugh!!!

9405 5036 9930 0391 6815 73

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0391 7024 45

look at the rocket trail flying high!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0389 9820 71
Woohoo I love mass destruction


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> A premature launch! The Cold War has just turned hot! This is not a drill, repeat, _not_ a drill!


I only did what I was told! :sad: :sad:


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Pianoman178 said:


> I only did what I was told! :sad: :sad:


I thought it was D-Day. Turns out its armageddon! Nothing to do now except wait until they land. And pray.


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha, this is going to get pretty ugly. In a fine way


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0391 7785 70

Mwahahahahaha..ha!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0391 7785 70
> 
> Mwahahahahaha..ha!


........

...

........................ha!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

this is nucking futs !


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0392 0432 88


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0392 0526 62

buh bye...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, what is this?!? 9405503699300391260792

*Pinky:* Sorry Brain, you were busy and Sarge said BOOM!!!

*Brain:* Thanks for the assist... What did we send?!?

*Pinky:* Look for yourself...

*Brain:* Excellent, BOOM!!! it is then...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Wait. What? What goes on????? What do I do??? Ahh.... f%&k it.

FIRE! FIRE! FIRE!


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0389 2351 08


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this...missiles in the air..the impending devastation.....the debris...the carnage....it's like Chiristmas all over again.

keep those missiles going, Everyone...SURVIVAL IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

to lazy to go get the dc slip...... sooo ummmmm yeah lets just say its something like 2345 54321 3456 2235 11 and pretend i actually went downstairs got my dc slip, and then copied it into this box.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

This thing that has been done cannot be undone.
9405 5036 9930 0391 1489 39

Poor mailbox won't even know what hit it.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> This thing that has been done cannot be undone.
> 9405 5036 9930 0391 1489 39
> 
> Poor mailbox won't even know what hit it.


mailbox?!!!!!....that's gone when the first missile lands...we're goin' after the entire area code!!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

HugSeal said:


> Haha, this is going to get pretty ugly. In a fine way


This is going to be great Bjorn. I cannot wait to see the pictures from this one. opcorn::smoke2::boom:


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

Incoming

0311 2550 0000 7442 1012


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

9405 5036 9930 0393 1068 90


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0393 1068 90


Uh Oh !!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0393 1823 xx


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0392 6255 xx

went out yesterday


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

0310 3200 0000 9904 7958

Better late than never.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Boom

9405 5036 9930 0394 2493 29


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Small Tactical Nuke launched from sunny Florida!!!

0311 1660 0001 6666 3978


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Just got mine out today! Should be a short trip for it though!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Our's just landed!!!

*Pinky:* Oh the humanity...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Our's just landed!!!
> 
> *Pinky:* Oh the humanity...


landing confirmed!!!!

Steven I am going to get you for this!!!!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/305481-nuclear-strike-5-fallout.html


----------

